# Fireproof?



## AZMOMOFTWO (Jun 30, 2008)

I saw that some of you mentioned the movie Fireproof. Did this just come out in theaters? What is it about and how did it help? I was just wondering, I have seen quite a few posts but have no idea what its about. Would you recommend that my H and I go see it together or would it just open up wounds?


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

mommy couldn't have put it any better, that's how I would explain the movie exactly.


----------



## blindsided (Nov 29, 2008)

I bought it for Valentine's Day, and my husband I just watched it last night. It's a keeper. A faith-based movie, but not to the extreme. I think you would really enjoy it. Here's what I took away from it, more than anything else: "Fireproof" does NOT mean the fire never comes.....it means being able to retard the fire and survive it. (paraphrasing here, but you get the drift).


----------



## AZMOMOFTWO (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I am going to have to go get a copy then and we will watch it. I will let you know what I think.


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

Like blindsided says, it is faith based but it is pretty mild in the amount of religion it tries to portray to the watcher. It is more about the "Love Dare" that the husband goes through and the husband/wife's relationship being repaired.


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

I've been wondering if I should rent this or not... Neither husband or I are particularly religious and might not identify with that part. But the main reason I'm hesitant is that things are going pretty well with us right now and I don't want to reopen any wounds and I am afraid of a setback. We are talking and making an effort and overall, I think things are on the right track. Just not sure about the timing of watching this movie right now.


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

Leahdorus said:


> I've been wondering if I should rent this or not... Neither husband or I are particularly religious and might not identify with that part. But the main reason I'm hesitant is that things are going pretty well with us right now and I don't want to reopen any wounds and I am afraid of a setback. We are talking and making an effort and overall, I think things are on the right track. Just not sure about the timing of watching this movie right now.


Just my opinion, but I'm not sure there are any spots in the movie that will open wounds...unless one of the things you have dealt with in the past is pornography, as that's the husband's "bad thing" in the movie.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Leahdorus said:


> I've been wondering if I should rent this or not... Neither husband or I are particularly religious and might not identify with that part. But the main reason I'm hesitant is that things are going pretty well with us right now and I don't want to reopen any wounds and I am afraid of a setback. We are talking and making an effort and overall, I think things are on the right track. Just not sure about the timing of watching this movie right now.


I would agree that if things are moving along well, best to leave this out of the equation. No sense in tempting fait.


----------

